# Angeln mit dem 10-jährigen Sohn: Was ist zu beachten?



## schirmchen (29. September 2017)

Hallo,

ich gehe oft mit meinem Sohn angeln (NRW und Hessen). Er ist vor kurzer Zeit 10 Jahre alt geworden und ich habe ihm bei der Gemeinde einen Jugenfischereischein besorgt.

Wie ist die Rechtslage:
Wir fahren z.B. zum Möhne- oder Edersee und kaufen dort eine Tageskarte. 
Muss ich für meinen Sohn dann auch eine haben?
Wir angeln vom Ufer aus mit zwei Handangeln, dies idn auch mit einer Tageskarte erlaubt. Mein Sohn wirft auch ab und zu mal aus und evtl. drillt er auch mal.

Und falls wir dafür wirklich zwei Tageskarten haben müssen: Dürfen wir dann vier Angeln benutzen, obwohl mein Sohn dann sein beiden Angeln eigentlich gar nicht "voll bedienen" darf (z.B. Fische anlanden?).

Danke für eure Tipps.
Martin


----------



## Sharpo (29. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit dem 10-jährigen Sohn: Was ist zu beachten?*



schirmchen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich gehe oft mit meinem Sohn angeln (NRW und Hessen). Er ist vor kurzer Zeit 10 Jahre alt geworden und ich habe ihm bei der Gemeinde einen Jugenfischereischein besorgt.
> 
> ...



NRW
Jugendfischereischein, dann auch Tageskarte kaufen.
Er darf dann auch eigenständig in Begleitung eines vollw.  Fischereischeininhaber mit beiden Ruten Angeln. Anlanden etc..inbegriffen.
Aber Achtung, solltest Du ihm im Fall der Fälle eine Rute abnehmen (beim Drill aktiv helfen) wollen *kann* dies gegen Dich ausgelegt werden.
Du würdest dann mit 3 Ruten angeln statt den erlaubten 2  Angelruten.

Die Regelung zum Kinderangeln betrifft Kinder unter 10 Jahre.


----------



## Franz_16 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit dem 10-jährigen Sohn: Was ist zu beachten?*

Hi schirmchen,
für Hessen gilt § 28 Hessisches Fischereigesetz:

Jugendliche zwischen 10 und 16 können einen Jugendfischereischein beantragen, und dann unter Aufsicht einer volljährigen Person mit Fischereischein angeln. Sie dürfen grundsätzlich auch mit 2 Ruten angeln.

Es kann aber sein - dass der Gewässerbewirtschafter da sonderregeln hat, die z.b. das Angeln für Jugendliche auf eine Rute reduzieren - das ist dann meiste mit einer "günstigeren" Jugendkarte verbunden. 

Beim Edersee scheint es aber nicht so zu sein. 

Siehe:
https://angeln.naturpark-kellerwald-edersee.de/area/1146

Tagekarte kostet 10€ , egal ob klein oder groß. Demnach haben auch beide die gleichen Rechte. 

In NRW ist es vom Prinzip her genauso. Ab 10 braucht man einen Jugendfischereischein - damit kann man unter Aufsicht ganz normal angeln - solange der Bewirtschafter keine Sonderregeln vorschreibt. 

Sollte am Möhnesee nicht der Fall sein:
siehe:
http://www.moehnesee.de/touristikstart/sportfreizeit/zu-wasser/angeln/

Kannst auch hier nochmal nachlesen:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=288924


----------



## Sharpo (29. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit dem 10-jährigen Sohn: Was ist zu beachten?*

@Franz
In NRW muss der Fischereischeininhaber welchen den Jungen mit Jugendfischereischein begleitet nicht volljährig sein.
http://www.brd.nrw.de/umweltschutz/landschafts_naturschutz_fischerei/pdf/A_Jugendfischereischein.pdf


----------



## Franz_16 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit dem 10-jährigen Sohn: Was ist zu beachten?*

@Sharpo
Ahhh... interessantes Detail und doch ein kleiner Unterschied zu den Regelungen in den anderen Bundesländern #6  Es lebe der Föderalismus! :q


----------



## Sharpo (29. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit dem 10-jährigen Sohn: Was ist zu beachten?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Sharpo
> Ahhh... interessantes Detail und doch ein kleiner Unterschied zu den Regelungen in den anderen Bundesländern #6  Es lebe der Föderalismus! :q




#6

@TE

Zwei Tageskarte kaufen und alles ist gut.
Und Finger weg von den Angelruten Deines Sohnes wenn Du bereits die erlaubte Anzahl von  Angelruten im Wasser hast bzw. fangfertig am Ufer liegen.
KANN Stress geben.


----------



## schirmchen (29. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit dem 10-jährigen Sohn: Was ist zu beachten?*

Hallo,
erst mal vielen Dank für die vielen schnellen Antworten.



Sharpo schrieb:


> #6
> 
> @TE
> 
> ...



zum Thema Finger weg: Wenn ich Ruten 1 und 2 im Wasser hab und mein Sohn Rute 3 und 4 und ich meinem Sohn beim Drill helfe bzw. den für ihn übernehme, dann gehört meinem Sohn halt so lange die Rute 1....
Ich muss ja vorher keine Namensaufkleber auf die Ruten machen, wem jetzt welche gehört. 
Zwei Erlaubnisscheine, vier Ruten: da muss es doch erlaubt sein, auch mal untereinander die Ruten zu tauschen, oder?


----------



## Sharpo (29. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit dem 10-jährigen Sohn: Was ist zu beachten?*



schirmchen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> erst mal vielen Dank für die vielen schnellen Antworten.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe Dein Argument und würde es intern auch so handhaben, aber so einfach ist es leider nicht.
Wenn man auf Grund der Platz/ Angelrutenanordnungen definieren kann welche zu wem gehören....

Ein Angler sich zu weit von den Ruten entfernt etc..

KANN es Stress geben weil mit  3 oder mehr Ruten geangelt wird.

Ich habe Dich nur darauf hingewiesen weil Du geschrieben hast das Dein Sohn mal mehr und mal weniger Bock hat.

Wenn er kein Bock hat, müssen die Ruten raus.  Du kannst darfst nicht seinen Part übernehmen und dann mit 4 Ruten angeln.
Ebenso wenn du ihm seine Rute aus der Hand nimmst und den Drill für ihn beendest während Deine beiden im Wasser sind.
Aber nochmal: KANN


----------

